# A17 HMR



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Couple of Day's ago I find a new Gun box on my desk in the garage shop----say's Merry Christmas -Santa---I open it up and there's a New Savage Auto HMR A17 looking at me LoL---I was telling my brother I was Thinking of getting one for night calling this fall a few Day's before and he got me one plus 200 rounds---I set it up with a Vortex 4-12 - 40 I had laying around and did some shooting yesterday breaking it in--what a shooter-------close to 100 fps faster than the regular HMR ammo [cci A17 ammo] Very accurate----Don't care much for the rotatory Mag but it works ok---pic---p.s. Nice to have a great younger Bro* :biggrin:


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

WOW! You do have a great little brother! You'll have to show some results with it!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking stick bud now you just need to get some blood on it


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... The17 HMR is one fun little gun. That's one cool brother too...


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I have no brother or sister! That's a pretty sweet gift!!!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

How has it been, I've herd mixed reviews. But all the negative have been using hornady ammo.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Need to use CCI A17 ammo for best results-hotter round-Hornady 17 gr ammo will not cycle the action very well but CCI A17 works very well in my bolt action Marlin HMR--Got a feeling I'm going to like this little rifle lots---------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! Nice rifle Skip !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Better than a pair of socks. Good luck, Skip.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice rifle and a great brother !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rifle Skip, more than deserving for you, I have 4 brothers and am lucky to get a phone call.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice Skip can't wait to see it next month.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Nice looking rifle Skip, more than deserving for you, I have 4 brothers and am lucky to get a phone call.


Isnt that the truth ? lol .. I have a wife that would treat me to a rifle like that but neither of my bros would . Nice looking rig , have fun .


----------

